

Startup Quote: Ron Conway, co-founder, SV Angel - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3602485893

======
raychancc
You don’t need a business plan. You don’t need to have an MBA. All you need is
a great idea. Anything is possible and you can accomplish it.

\- Ron Conway (@RonConway)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3602485893>

